# Cross platform parts



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

Does anyone have a good list of parts that fit from other vehicles, like suspension, wheels, electronics?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Nobody I know of makes a comprehensive list, but if you go into NissanPartsDeal.com and search a part number with no vehicle entered, it will tell you at the bottom of the page which MY's the part fits. _ Lots_ of Nissan parts are cross compatible with other Nissans and Infinitis.


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

Awesome, thanks. It seems like the aftermarket is so bad for the rogues, but if you can grab parts from altimas, maximas, pathfinders, that would be good.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

All of the beginning of the springs and struts are the same, its the numbers after the - that are different. Does anyone know if that matters? 
Rogue: E4303-5HA2B
Maxima: E4303-4RA3B


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, that means it's the same type of part but for a different model. For almost all Nissan parts, the prefix tells what kind of part it is. So all front brake pads, for instance, will all have an identical front brake pad prefix. The suffix determines what it fits. 5HAxx is a Rogue part, 4RAxx is a Max part.


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

Awesome. So the first part of my search is complete. Looks like any struts and springs that fit a 2019 maxima will also fit 2019 rogue. Next is engine stuff


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, you're not getting it. That means it WON'T fit, it only fits a Max.


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

Oh, why is that? Is it a different spring rate? Or size? I totally missed that part


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If the part crossed over, you'd see the same part suffix for both cars. For instance, if a Max used a Rogue strut then the suffix for BOTH cars in the parts catalog would be -5HAxx. If the Rogue used a Max strut then the suffix for both would be -4RAxx. Only -5HAxx parts are going to fit your ride, unless the parts catalog lists a swap.


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

Thats so weird that 0 parts cross between models.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The Rogue is kind of a stand-alone design that doesn't have "family members" like, say, Sentra and Versa. Most of the engine parts will cross to the Gen5 Altima 2.5L, but other than that I doubt there are many crosses.


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

I gotcha. Thanks alot.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Load1234 said:


> Does anyone have a good list of parts that fit from other vehicles, like suspension, wheels, electronics?


I like it. Such a thing should exist.


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

Scaramanga said:


> I like it. Such a thing should exist.


Yeah, I went through some parts, they seem to match up. Probably need to get them side by side to see


----------

